# Soft RAID issues [SOLVED]

## Mizutsuki

I installed Gentoo on to a desktop machine on a plain old IDE hard drive.  Alongside that drive are two SATA drives hooked up on my Intel ICH7R RAID controller, they are set to one part RAID0 and one part RAID1.  On initial installation I focused only on getting the system up, and avoided trying the RAID stuff.  When everything came up, there was nothing I could do to get the /dev/mapper/ directory to show anything other than controller, which is what the guides say is the result of everything not working right.  In the process of trying to get it working right I sorta screwed up the kernel I had without making any backups, so my kernel settings are now possibly entirely wonky.  I popped in the install CD again more recently and started using the command "gentoo dodmraid" and when it came up there were my three drives.  I was told that the boot CD uses the genkernel so I emerged that and followed the instructions to install it.  Unfortunately booting with that causes pretty much the same effect as with my own build.  Now I'm getting funky errors from other stuff because I screwed up the kernel again.  This kernel madness is driving me crazy.  Does anyone think they can help?

Thank you,

StephenLast edited by Mizutsuki on Fri Feb 17, 2006 1:02 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Sachankara

Screwing up the kernel? If you could break up the text in steps with proper descriptions of all errors and how you set up the RAID array it would be much more understandable. Please do so...  :Smile: 

----------

## Mizutsuki

 *Sachankara wrote:*   

> Screwing up the kernel? If you could break up the text in steps with proper descriptions of all errors and how you set up the RAID array it would be much more understandable. Please do so... 

 

It's little difficult to do that, mostly because I can't get on the 'net when I'm under Gentoo... because I screwed up the kernel.  The error there is something along the lines of: Kernel Panic: [something is wrong with] IOMMU.  That's what I get when I try to do ifconfig to give it my ip or netmask, or even just "up" it.

It's also very very difficult to say what I tried to get the RAID working, seeing as I tried a lot of thing.  The important part is that I'm using the genkernel, and I've installed dmraid from a snapshot (version... 9? I think.)  I broke the kernel by doing something to it (I have no idea what) that made it impossible to boot, something to do with mounting the drive that Gentoo was installed on.  I'm thinking about starting this all over.

I guess my real question here is, what does "gentoo dodmraid" do?  Other than select a couple of kernel options (which ones?) what else does it do to the configs at livecd boot?  If I can figure that out, I think I can mount the drives.

(btw, I care about all of this bios RAID crap because this is a dual boot machine... sort of)

Thank you,

Stephen

----------

## luker0

dmraid is for software raid not for hardware raid.   Did you compile in support for your Intel RAID controller?  If not you will never see the logical devices that the controller presents to the OS.

----------

## Mizutsuki

 *luker0 wrote:*   

> dmraid is for software raid not for hardware raid.   Did you compile in support for your Intel RAID controller?  If not you will never see the logical devices that the controller presents to the OS.

 

Right, the Intel RAID controller on my board is a BIOS RAID, and supported by DMRAID.  I'm fairly certain DMRAID is how my controller is done.  Yes, I compiled in support for the ICH7R.

Thank you,

Stephen

----------

## Mizutsuki

*bump*

----------

## Mizutsuki

Ok, so maybe some more information is in order here:

This is a case where I can't figure out what's going wrong because nearly everything seems to be going right.

I used smartmontools and got this:

```
# smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sda

smartctl version 5.33 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-4 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     WDC WD3200KS-00PFB0

Serial Number:    WD-WCAPD1007143

Firmware Version: 21.00M21

User Capacity:    320,072,933,376 bytes

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   7

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Wed Feb 15 16:34:26 2006 PST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity

                                        was completed without error.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 (9600) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 111) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   6) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   208   191   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       4583

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       23

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       932

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   253   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0012   100   253   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       23

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   126   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       24

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0009   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

When I do the same for /dev/sdb I get an identical report, therefor, it looks like the os is having no trouble with the SATA drivers.  Also, I emerged dmraid, and that looks fine.

lspci gives me this:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 955X Memory Controller Hub (rev 81)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 955X PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 81)

00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controllers cc=RAID (rev 01) 

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001a (rev 01)

01:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

01:04.0 Mass storage controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. ITE 8211F Single Channel UDMA 133 (ASUS 8211 (ITE IT8212 ATA RAID Controller)) (rev 11)

01:05.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573V Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 03)

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0092 (rev a1)
```

So I don't think there's any problem with the hardware (plus it works in windows.)

But try as I might, I'm still not seeing anything in /dev/mapper.  Are there any suggestions?

Thank you,

Stephen

----------

## Mizutsuki

Ok, I got some response.  It was something to do with kernel modules, though I'm not certain what, and now I have the raid device blocks in /dev/

But I'm still not done.  I was able to mount the striped section of the raid, but the mirror section gave me a strange error:

```
ERROR: device-mapper target type "mirror" not in kernel

ERROR: dos: reading /dev/mapper/isw_behebjiaie_MIRROR[No such file or directory]
```

I have RAID1 and RAID2 compiled into the kernel, just the same.  Any thoughts?

Thank you,

Stephen

----------

## Sachankara

 *Mizutsuki wrote:*   

> Ok, I got some response.  It was something to do with kernel modules, though I'm not certain what, and now I have the raid device blocks in /dev/
> 
> But I'm still not done.  I was able to mount the striped section of the raid, but the mirror section gave me a strange error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Are you using pseudo-hardware RAID (dmraid)? You'll need this then: 

```
Device Drivers --> Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

[*] Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)

<*>   Device mapper support

<*>     Mirror target (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

----------

## Mizutsuki

 *Sachankara wrote:*   

> Are you using pseudo-hardware RAID (dmraid)? You'll need this then: 
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers --> Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)
> 
> ...

 

Perfect!  Thank you, it's working now.

Stephen

----------

